# Kayla and Chubby



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, everyone. My name is Kayla and I just graduated college with a little help from my furry friend, Chubby. There's a sad and happy story to how I became best friends with my beautiful cat. 

I was on campus walking to my mailbox when I slipped on some ice and irritated a healing ACL tear. I decided that I should go to the health center on campus and get it looked at to make sure I didn't cause further damage. Instead of walking there, I drove and parked in the back by the dumpster. I was limping towards the back entrance when I heard meowing. That was strange because it was the middle of a very long and cold winter and cats weren't prevalent on campus. I looked in the general direction I had heard the sound and saw a cardboard box duct-taped shut and moving next to the dumpster. It was covered in ice as we had just had an ice storm the night before. Honestly, I was horrified. I limped over to the box, broke the ice, and ripped off the duct-tape to find a cat with racing stripes licked onto her back. That was the sad story. Now, the happy ending. I took her and put her in my car and drove to the nearest vet. I had her checked out. The racing stripes were from wear she had constantly licked her back as she had had fleas at one point, but the vet couldn't find any on her at the moment. She was wheezing and ended up having a respiratory infection, but that was all that hurt her in the freezing night. 

After a few weeks of nursing her back to health, a few shots to get her up to date, and the happy news that she was already fixed (I was strapped for cash at that point), she was running all over my apartment chasing a laser pointer or attacking a ball of yarn. Luckily she wasn't starved, she had weighed in at a good 9 pounds and 5 ounces. They said she was probably around two or three years old. 

Now, after college, we're living with my parents for a while and she gets along great with their two cats. She's always run around any new place as if she already owned it. She looks pretty chunky, I think she's a semi-cobby. We live near some woods, so to keep her safe from the animals out there, I walk her on her little harness and she loves to lay in the sun. 

So that's our story. Chubby came into my life this past December. I've grown up around cats, but always considered myself a dog person until now. Chubby plays fetch too! Any time I come home from work and open the door, she runs from whatever room she's in, meowing all the way, to greet me. It makes me feel so good and I just wish that I could make her half as happy as she's made me. I suffer from an anxiety disorder and since Chubby's been around, she keeps me in the present so I don't have attacks when stressing about the future. She's basically my own personal therapist, and all she wants in return is a plate of food, a good brushing, and for me to walk around with a ball of yarn hanging out of my pocket.

Sorry I made that really long. I know most cat owners will say this, but I feel like this cat has changed my life already. I will never treat her like her previous owners. They may have thrown her out like she was garbage, but to me, she's family. If anyone even thinks about hurting her like I think her previous owners did, they'll have to get through me first.

​


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww! I saw the pics of Chubby in your other thread. I can't believe people would tape a cat inside a box and throw it out into the elements in the middle of winter!  

I'm so glad you took her in. I'm sure you've made her as happy as she's made you. It's such a great story all around!


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks! She's made my life so much more fun.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kayla, 
Your story about yourself and Chubby, touched my heart...
I am so happy you found each other...
She sounds like your "Heart♡♡Kitty" for sure...
Hugs for you, and petpets for Chubby!
Sharon


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, she's pretty special. She's snoring on top of my dresser right now, so cute.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great story. I am so glad you two found each other. It is amazing the close bonds we can have with those little fur balls. Congratulations on your graduation, btw! Where did you go to school? I went to Purdue, West Lafayette campus for a while.


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

I went to Ball State in Muncie. Kinda like West Lafayette, but on the other edge of the state next to Ohio.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My sister almost went to Ball State for a masters in psychology. I really enjoyed my time in Indiana. It is a beautiful state. I am from Puerto Rico and my first semester at Purdue was the first time I saw snow. It was pretty awesome!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Kayla & Chubby!
I wanted to greet you to the CF, but I guess I'm late on the welcoming wagon!
Great introductory story, btw! You're an excellent cat guardian by nature!:thumb
Can't believe some folks would do that to pets...but because of folks like that, Chubby's found a great and loving home! Yay for happy stories!:grin:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

God bless you for helping this cat!!


----------

